# My Schwinn Middleweight Project



## Intense One (May 5, 2013)

Here's a 1965 Schwinn American I recently picked up in a local town.  Sadly, this bike suffered a hard life for only being a mid sixties bicycle.  I have my work cut out to get it rideable again.


----------



## GTs58 (May 5, 2013)

Wow! The patina on that thing is absolutely gorgeous. You don't see to many that look that nice.


----------



## Intense One (May 5, 2013)

The rust and the original coppertone paint really work well together for the bike.  I like patina!


----------



## Two Wheeler (Jan 6, 2018)

Post some pictures of what it looks like now.


----------



## Intense One (Jan 12, 2018)

Dan Shabel said:


> Post some pictures of what it looks like now.



Here you go, Dan.   Went with s2 rims and 2.125 tires and a 3 speed Shimano hub. Found a pair of chrome fenders and bobbed the rear.  I slapped on a little rust extender to give it that apocalyptic look and flipped over the bars.  I love it and have ridden it quite a bit. I like how the front springer works, too.


----------



## Oilit (Jan 12, 2018)

If they had bicycles in the Mad Max movies this would have fit right in!


----------



## Intense One (Jan 14, 2018)

Oilit said:


> If they had bicycles in the Mad Max movies this would have fit right in!



Haha!  Maybe for a future sequel!


----------



## Sven (Jan 23, 2018)

Yes, definitely like it. Great job!


----------



## Intense One (Jan 23, 2018)

Sven said:


> Yes, definitely like it. Great job!



Thanks, Sven...fun bike to buzz around on!


----------



## Rides4Fun (Jan 23, 2018)

That’s cool!  I like your choice of the S2’s and how they fill up the fenders.  The black rims definitely add you it’s attitude too!


----------



## Intense One (Jan 24, 2018)

Rides4Fun said:


> That’s cool!  I like your choice of the S2’s and how they fill up the fenders.  The black rims definitely add you it’s attitude too!



Thanks, buddy.


----------

